# Welcome Gordon, Aminu, and Kaman



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anxious to see these guys play this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few pics from todays open practice.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm hoping to see big things out of EG this year. Too bad Hornets didn't hold onto Collison, he could have been a great fit with this team.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More open practice/scrimmage pics.
































































Ten kids were given bikes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Whys no one posting the picture where it looks like all 3 are on the wrong end of a firing squad?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Whys no one posting the picture where it looks like all 3 are on the wrong end of a firing squad?


Find it and post it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks lady friend.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Still annoyed that Aminu took jersey number three immediately.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Eric Gordon is the best 2 guard we have had since David Wesley. Whoa.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Vermillion said:


> Still annoyed that Aminu took jersey number three immediately.


I hear he's changed his number to 0.


----------

